# Electric smokers



## bravemurphy (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi I have been looking for a while to buy an electric smoker as I do all my smoking on a weber charcoal but with winter coming I struggle holding temps.

Just wondering what people in the UK have, I didn't particularly want one that uses bissquets but if there is no other option then that's what it will have to be.

Thanks,

Brave.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello and "Welcome".  OK!  Before we move on to your question we have to address your statement: "Hi I have been looking for a while to buy an electric smoker as I do all my smoking on a weber charcoal but with winter coming I struggle holding temps."  WAY MORE INFO IS NEEDED!  I smoke in the snow on my Weber Kettle.  So does my friend Wade.  So before you spend money; Let's explore your issues.  We can probably help.  MORE INFORMATION!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Never used a Weber before, so will bow to those with Experiance in the use of them, but sounds like a welding blanket over the Weber, to help maintain temperatures during cold weather?


----------



## mummel (Nov 10, 2015)

MES all the way.


----------



## bravemurphy (Nov 11, 2015)

I was looking at electric really so I could hot smoke for say 8 hours and go and do something else while it smoked rather than having to top up with charcoal every few hours.


----------



## osprey2 (Nov 11, 2015)

I had the Bradley counter top. Not bad but they are prone to breaking down from new and I believe they are now discontinued.


----------



## smokewood (Nov 11, 2015)

I think a couple of the chaps have electric pellet smokers, not sure on the makes though.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah, I have a GMG DB, it's electric control and burns Pellets, Kiska has one also and Wade has its Baby Brother.

Very good, almost set and forget!


----------



## kiska95 (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree with Smokin Monkey GMG Daniel Boone for me, worth the money for set and almost forget LOL!!!

Keep the charcoal for fun in the sun with beer!!!!


----------



## mummel (Nov 12, 2015)

Do you guys get Masterbuilt in the UK?


----------



## kiska95 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope!! unless we import at silly prices.

Amazon UK advertise but they are never available.


----------



## mummel (Nov 12, 2015)

Stuff is made in China anyway.  Not sure why Masterbuilt cant import into the UK from China and avoid big tariffs.


----------



## countrywoodsmk (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a Bradley original, and it's great for set and leave, not a big fan of doing big fatty curs in it, as I worry about the fire risk with all that fat flying about.

But great for turkey legs, and I do a lot of fish in it.

Expensive briquettes, there's other options such as a Peetz electric cabinet smoker that are good as well.

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## vibe (Nov 20, 2015)

I would agree fully with kiska, I'm in the UK with a weber kettle for summer and GMG DB for all year and the long cooks in summer overnight etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

